# Leaders in posts in the Dallas Forum



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I included only people with over 100 posts

1. Dragnsmke1: 834
2. Theo!: 641
3. stevemc: 426
4. Tristan: 316
5. Petey: 307
6. Mavsman: 275
7. INTELLECT: 263*
8. theRifleMan: 245
9. Zach: 212
10. _dre_: 174
11. Mavs Dude: 170
12. Gambino: 162
13. << SkipToMyLou >>: 159
14. droppinknowledge: 154* 
15. Jacres318: 145
16. BEEZ: 127
17. rynobot: 120
18. Knicksbiggestfan: 109

Tell me if I forgot anybody

JGKoblenz has 96
merc_cuban had 88*

* indicates the same person


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

OK, 4 more (3 after this one) and I will reach 100.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I need to step it up...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

did you actually count the post?!!!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes, how did you come up with these counts?

I guess only about 30% of my posts are in this forum because there is just not alot of discussion here. Although we do lead the Southwest division in posts.

I wish the Mavs board was more like the Bulls forum.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Yes, how did you come up with these counts?
> 
> I guess only about 30% of my posts are in this forum because there is just not alot of discussion here. Although we do lead the Southwest division in posts.
> ...


Yeah I wish!

I went to:

Search
type Mavsman in
choose the Dallas Mavericks forum
Click it so it shows results as posts
It then tells you


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Yeesh. Add up droppinknowledge's handles and he's the third-leading poster. The third-leading poster on this forum is a troll.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Yeesh. Add up droppinknowledge's handles and he's the third-leading poster. The third-leading poster on this forum is a troll.


He's a good man, a bit of a temper but he definately knows what he's speaking out.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Interesting. Good Stuff Theo.
However to be like the Bulls board we need to have just as many Mavs fan on this board.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I will have 1000 soon


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mwahahahaha...without me yall are nothing!!!!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

You're getting there Theo!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I will have 200 soon


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll try to beat you to 200.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Mwahahahaha...without me yall are nothing!!!!


Race to 1000?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

15 more and I'll have 100.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> I'll try to beat you to 200.


You're on


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Come on guys, let's stop the nonsense.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Come on guys, let's stop the nonsense.


:laugh: Let's try to get to 10, 000 before the year ends


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Race to 1000?


As you may have noticed, I very rarely pad post.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I see...aint nobody tryin' ta fetch me....


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey how much do I have in here?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> Hey how much do I have in here?


34


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I see...aint nobody tryin' ta fetch me....


You - 942
Me - 794


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Update!*

1. Dragnsmke1: 1006 (1)
2. Theo!: 848 (2)
3. stevemc: 426 (3)
4. Mavsman: 318 (6)
5. Tristan: 316 (4)
6. Petey: 308 (5)
7. Zach: 265 (9)
8. INTELLECT: 263* (7)
9. Gambino: 261 (12)
10. theRifleMan: 245 (8)
11. _Dre_: 226 (10)
12. Mavs Dude: 203 (11)
13. << SkipToMyLou >>: 169 (13)
14. droppinknowledge: 154* (14)
15. Jacres318: 145 (15)
16. BEEZ: 127 (16)
17. rynobot: 120 (17)
18. Knicksbiggestfan: 109
19. mff4l: 103* (n/a)

Biggest Spot Jump: Gambino (+3) or mff4l (impossible to tell)
Biggest Post Jump: Theo! (+ 207)


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Haven't seen stevemc in a while.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> Haven't seen stevemc in a while.


He made a post in R-Stars forum the other day, I've sent him PM's.

Hopefully he'll come back soon


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

And to think I haven't posted here in over how long?

-Petey


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> I included only people with over 100 posts


Give credit where credit is due. Well, I stole it off the Piston's forum, but that part was originally mine!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: Leaders in posts in the Dallas Forum*



> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Give credit where credit is due. Well, I stole it off the Piston's forum, but that part was originally mine!


*Gives Credit*


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

this would be interesting to update...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Tersk said:


> I included only people with over 100 posts
> 
> 1. Dragnsmke1: 834
> 2. Theo!: 641
> ...


What about me?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> this would be interesting to update...


:clap2:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'll work on random people in here, but I won't do everyone.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It doesn't show me post totals...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

It only shows the last 500 posts..we can't do this anymore


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Tersk said:


> I included only people with over 100 posts
> 
> 1. Dragnsmke1: 834
> 2. Theo!: 641
> ...


ahem?!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I would say I have the most now.

Dallas is #9 in NBA team forums and #3 in the West


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_With hard Middle Eastern accent:_

I do not understand this "search" function you speak of...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I rememeber this thread lol. I haven't posted much the past year for school reasons though.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I can't believe I haven't done 100 posts on Dallas forum yet, seems like I have.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I bet about 550 of my posts are here...


----------

